# Brahms Symphony No.1 is a favorite of mine



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

We played the 1st movement in my high school concert orchestra, where I heard it dissected and analyzed. If this is the wrong spot for this post, please forgive me. I'm new around here:tiphat:


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Welcome!! Yes, it is certainly the right place...Great that you had the chance to play it...did your orchestra play the "real McCoy" - not a school orchestra arrangement??


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

Heck148 said:


> Welcome!! Yes, it is certainly the right place...Great that you had the chance to play it...did your orchestra play the "real McCoy" - not a school orchestra arrangement??


It's been a long time, but it was the real deal. We had outside coaching to get good at it. We were the highest rated high school orchestra in the State of Utah. Buncha rich kids go to Skyline HS.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Chibi Ubu said:


> It's been a long time, but it was the real deal. We had outside coaching to get good at it. We were the highest rated high school orchestra in the State of Utah. Buncha rich kids go to Skyline HS.


That's great - wonderful experience to play the real things. Brahms #1 - big piece!! I was lucky, my school system [NY State] had a great music dept, band and orchestra were very fine...we played a lot of big works, original, not arrangements - Schubert Sym #8, Beethoven #5, Mozart overtures, Schubert Rosamunde, Sibelius, Wagner, etc...We were so fortunate....


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Nothing wrong with starting young with classical, neither with Brahms 1 , keep going and who knows........ you going to be famous .


----------

